
SF Man Wants to Give a Slice of Pizza to Each of the City's 8k Homeless - adebelov
https://sfist.com/2020/02/02/san-francisco-man-wants-to-give-a-slice-of-pizza-to-each-of-the-citys-8-000-homeless/
======
topmonk
Great, make them fat _and_ out of work.

